# Wood rings



## Rustburger (Oct 3, 2020)

Any of you guys have any experience turning wood rings using metal cores?


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 3, 2020)

Rustburger said:


> Any of you guys have any experience turning wood rings using metal cores?


I have made a few.


----------



## Rustburger (Oct 3, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> I have made a few.


I plan on using a two piece ring core. I am not sure about using tungsten or maybe ceramic. Any thoughts?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 3, 2020)

I made my wife and I's wedding bands, used 2 piece stainless steel cores from Bangle Guy. not too difficult, except for the CA finish part, that always gives me fits...


----------



## Rustburger (Oct 3, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I made my wife and I's wedding bands, used 2 piece stainless steel cores from Bangle Guy. not too difficult, except for the CA finish part, that always gives me fits...


Yeah, I have a friend who is getting married next month and has asked me to make one. I am not overly impressed with the solid wood ones from a long term durability aspect but the two piece ring cores seem to be a good compromise between a factory made one and handmade with good long term durability.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2020)

I’ve done titanium and stainless cores from bangle guy. They’re pretty straight forward.

I haven’t found a finish that will really hold up to frequent hand washing, but they’re easy to refinish.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 3, 2020)

DKMD said:


> I’ve done titanium and stainless cores from bangle guy. They’re pretty straight forward.
> 
> I haven’t found a finish that will really hold up to frequent hand washing, but they’re easy to refinish.



Doc, have you ever tried the UV finish?


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2020)

Lou Currier said:


> Doc, have you ever tried the UV finish?


That’s one that I haven’t tried, but I’ve thought about buying some for fishing lures at some point... if I do, I’ll try it on a ring.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 3, 2020)

I have used the two piece stainless,one piece stainless and titanium and have used the ceramic. I like the ceramic because its black,but have had good luck with all of them. I get mine from ring supplies and craft supplies.


----------



## Rustburger (Oct 28, 2020)

Just finished this one. It was a two piece as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## larry C (Aug 2, 2022)

I just finished this one today, Used the 2 piece stainless core that screws together from Craft Supplies. I worked well, During the past couple years I've made about 50 of these, with various cores. Easy to make, but I'm still looking for the perfect finish..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 2, 2022)

What are you using for finish? I use ca on mine.


----------



## larry C (Aug 2, 2022)

On these, I used CA as a primer, then 5 costs of rattle can catylized lacquer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 2, 2022)

Have you thought about an adapted cup turner and laying a thicker finish on then starting it moving so it doesn't drip? 
Disclaimer; I have never done nor seen done most of the oddball things that pop into my mind...


----------



## larry C (Aug 2, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Have you thought about an adapted cup turner and laying a thicker finish on then starting it moving so it doesn't drip?
> Disclaimer; I have never done nor seen done most of the oddball things that pop into my mind...


No, I haven't tried


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 2, 2022)

Do you think maybe Barb or one of the other cup turning folks here has tried that? I know she was doing some sort of cup turning device for those mugs. What about it @Barb ?


----------



## Barb (Aug 15, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Do you think maybe Barb or one of the other cup turning folks here has tried that? I know she was doing some sort of cup turning device for those mugs. What about it @Barb ?


No I’ve never tried that for a ring. Might be worth a try next time I make one. I don’t use one of the cup turning devices though. My lathe turns all the way down to 50 rpm which is slow enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 17, 2022)

I use the motor from an old circular chart from my refinery days. It turns about 2 rpm. I use it to apply epoxy to fishing rod thread wraps. It works fine for keeping the epoxy level and smooth. But I wouldn't recommend epoxy for the coating on a ring. It's way too soft, scratches easily and usually dulls over time. I think many layers of thin, hard, clear finish is the way to go.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

